# Red Cherry



## LondonDragon (5 Apr 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just got my 22 red cherrys delivered today, got them on ebay for Â£20 which I thought was pretty good.
Only problem is they are tiny, thought they would be bigger, will raibows or corry eat them? have other large amano shrimp in there also, will they touch them? Have then in a breeding separator at the moment too scared to add them to main tank.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ulster exile (5 Apr 2008)

If you have the tank well planted (what am I saying, it's a planted tank forum  ), then it shouldn't be too much of a problem providing they can get to the plants before the fish get to them.  With 20 you only need a couple to survive for numbers to increase, so I wouldn't worry overly.  

I've not noticed a huge amount of bother with my shrimp in my community tank (plecs, corys, loaches, SAE's, tetras & pencilfish) and in fact the pencilfish have been the ones who've tried to eat the cherris most (surprisng given their mouth size).  Now I regularly see cherries out and about with not too much hassle.

Perhaps try and distract the fish with food at one side of the tank and release the cherries into the other.


----------



## fishgeek (5 Apr 2008)

anything that can fit them in there mouth will eat them

in my experience everything can be going fins till someone recognises them as food , they usually dissappear very fast then

andrew


----------



## mindscape100 (5 Apr 2008)

Ive had the larger Amanos/brown shrimp before with angel fish and they totally butchered them. But the planting was relativly sparce and I did have one lonely cherry in the other tank for about a year which did survive (heavily planted though!)

John


----------



## planter (5 Apr 2008)

I tend to agree if they will fit in a fishes mouth then their gone! You also need to watch your filter intake strainer, You might want to cover it with a  peice of foam. (remeber to rinse it occassionaly to prevent it from blocking) .


----------



## mindscape100 (5 Apr 2008)

Ive had that before also. Cleaned the external one day and there was a cherry living happily in there (well he wasnt complaining). I just popped him back in the tank after that.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Apr 2008)

Looks like I will purchased a 28 liter or 40 liter tank for my red cherries and only move the larger ones to the community tank when they fully grown  for the time being they stay in the breeder separator.

Thanks for all your feedback guys, much appreciated


----------



## Superman (19 Apr 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looks like I will purchased a 28 liter or 40 liter tank for my red cherries and only move the larger ones to the community tank when they fully grown  for the time being they stay in the breeder separator.
> 
> Thanks for all your feedback guys, much appreciated



I'm thinking of ordering some cherries soon. Think I'll do the same as you and have the little ones in a small tank and only put the big ones in the big tank.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Apr 2008)

I'm hoping to get some cherries soon.  I'll more than likely keep a breeding group in one of my smaller tanks (with tiny endlers) and move on some of the larger ones


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Apr 2008)

Well in the end I just put them in the community tank, since its pretty heavy planted, let hope for the best.


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2008)

If you've still got rainbows in there I guarantee you won't have any cherries after a month when they realise they're tasty.


----------



## tanker (3 May 2008)

Question:
will cardinal tetras eat small red cherries? i bought 7 cherries, and after 1 week there's only 3 left. all the biggest. the other 4 small ones totally disappeared. i've heard that cardinal tetras do eat them when they shed their shells. the small ones....

if so,tat explains why my cherries will only get less, never more.....


----------



## Wolfenrook (3 May 2008)

Cardinals and neons will both eat any shrimp that they can fit in their mouths, they're diddy predators.  If you are keeping cherries with fish cardinal sized or bigger make sure to provide plenty of hiding places, including places that only the cherries can get into.  I'm doing this by making 'shrimp shacks', which are just coconut caves with very small doors that are only big enough (when pushed into the sand/gravel) for my cherries.

I also keep long claw shrimp in my community tank, they are much more able to look after themselves but don't bother the cherries any.  They do however have very amusing stand offs with my dwarf gourami (backing off, but sort of going "come on then!" at them.  They're quite a lot larger than cherry shrimp, and tend to come out more.

Ade


----------



## tanker (6 May 2008)

now tats cool... u have a home for the cherries. but arent coconut shells a bit too big? mine is a 27 litres tank... it'll look horrible if i chuck one in. how do u do that? have a picture? 
the cherries will just lay their eggs anywhere?

i'm having a dilemma. shall i change my cardinals to endlers or b.brigittae. or dont change them! i got most of the cardinals when they were still small. its now quite large after a few months...


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2008)

tanker said:
			
		

> now tats cool... u have a home for the cherries. but arent coconut shells a bit too big? mine is a 27 litres tank... it'll look horrible if i chuck one in. how do u do that? have a picture?
> the cherries will just lay their eggs anywhere?
> 
> i'm having a dilemma. shall i change my cardinals to endlers or b.brigittae. or dont change them! i got most of the cardinals when they were still small. its now quite large after a few months...



Keep only the cherries in the tank


----------



## Wolfenrook (6 May 2008)

Cherries don't lay their eggs.  They carry them around with them in amongst their swimmerettes, and in the case of cherries they hatch as miniature versions of the adult shrimp.  Looks quite cute really, I saw one of my female cherries about 4 days ago carrying a big bundle of bright green egss.

As to the coconut caves, you can get smaller coconuts from the supermarket which make smaller caves.  I made the door smaler than normal as well, and then pushed the cave further down into the substrate.












Ade

PS. Yes I know I have some algae, but my shrimp and gourami like it.


----------

